

New Hampshire House Votes to Legalize Marijuana - eatitraw
http://mashable.com/2014/01/15/new-hampshire-marijuana/

======
eatitraw
Also, interesting discussion here, on Free State Project facebook page:
[https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=666691373374112&set=...](https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=666691373374112&set=a.172188502824404.34847.147390698637518&type=1&theater)

